# Lagoon Tower 3 bedroom Room



## Gundy (May 13, 2013)

I just received confirmation from RCI on a 3 bedroom unit at HGVC Lagoon tower. For the room it says 3PL. Anyone know what that means?


----------



## alwysonvac (May 13, 2013)

Gundy said:


> I just received confirmation from RCI on a 3 bedroom unit at HGVC Lagoon tower. For the room it says 3PL. Anyone know what that means?



WooHoo you got it !! Congratulations on your RCI exchange  

3PL means a three bedroom plus. All three bedrooms are on the top floor (24th floor) in the Lagoon Tower. These are all two story penthouse units. 
3 bedroom plus = 3 bdrm oceanfront penthouse or 3 bdrm oceanview penthouse (determined by the front desk)
NOTE: I'm assuming owners will be assigned the oceanfront units.

On the 24th floor, there are six 2 bedroom oceanview penthouse units, two 3 bedroom oceanfront penthouse units and three 3 bedroom oceanview penthouse units.
- 3 bedroom oceanfront penthouse can either be 2175 or 2602 sq ft(which includes the Lanai area sq ft of 479 or 580). 
- 3 bedroom oceanview penthouse varies from 1702 to 2282 sq ft (which includes the Lanai area sq ft of 236 to 560).

NOTE: The bed sizes in the penthouse units vary (there is no guarantee which unit you will be placed in).

My penthouse photos
Three bedroom oceanfront penthouse (2012) - http://www.flickr.com/photos/40089311@N05/sets/72157629608174187/show/
Two bedroom oceanview penthouse (2009) - http://www.flickr.com/photos/40089311@N05/sets/72157620820305657/show/

Tripadvisor photos & review of a three bedroom oceanview penthouse
See photos along with this tripadvisor review (2009) - http://www.tripadvisor.com/ShowUser...on_Hawaiian_Village-Honolulu_Oahu_Hawaii.html


----------

